# Trusted Aftermarket Bionic Accessories?



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

Ok guys.. I know there's a lot of crap floating around out there.. But I'm looking for some legit reliable stuff.. And I'm not sure where to look. I would like an outbox that fits the extended battery.. And a desktop charger that will also charge the spare battery. Does anyone know where I can look? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bobster22388 (Oct 8, 2011)

I haven't really seen a thread on this site dedicated to it or anything. I do however keep up on another forum that has a pretty good list going

http://www.bionicforums.net/forum/droid-bionic-accessories/


----------



## HAZMAT 780 (Jun 18, 2011)

Thanks.... anyone else?


----------

